# GESUCHT | Kaufberatung Kinderrad für unseren Lütten



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Kinderrad für unseren Lütten und bin dabei auf euer schönes Forum gestossen. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir bei der Suche behilflich sein könntet… bin selbst zwar technik- und bastelaffin, bei Fahrrädern beschränkt sich das allerdings auf Schlauch flicken und Schaltung justieren. 

Hier erst einmal die Eckdaten:

01. Innenbeinlänge?
58cm

02. Größe?
133cm

03. Alter?
7,5 Jahre

04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
Der Kleine fährt schon sehr sicher, bereits seit mehreren Jahren.

05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
400,-€ (notfalls auch bis zu 500,-€)

06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
Nein.

07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
Nein, das Rad sollte quasi ab Werk ein gutes Gesamtpaket bieten.

08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
Nein.

09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
Allround-Bike, das aber auch begrenz geländertauglich sein sollte. Wird für den täglichen Schulweg genutzt (StVO-Ausrüstung sollte also zumindest nachrüstbar sein), sollte aber auch leichte Trails und Gelände abkönnen. Und das Rad sollte auch nicht zu schwer sein, damit es auch ohne allzu viel Kraftaufwand mal ne Treppe hochgetragen werden kann.

10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
Größtenteils Asphalt, aber auch viele Feldwege, Waldwege.

Der Lütte hätte gerne etwas im Mountainbike-Look mit vielen Gängen, bei meiner bisherigen Recherche im Netz ist er unter anderem auf die Optik des ORBEA MX 24 TEAM(-DISC) oder aber auch auf das CUBE ACID 240 DISC angesprungen. Und er will gerne „Freilauf und viele Gänge“.  Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern, dass ich das in seinem Alter mit Abstand auch am wichtigsten fand.

Das ORBEA MX 24 TEAM als normale oder aber auch als DISC-Variante finde ich selbst ganz ansprechend. Leider gibt es hier in der Hamburger Region keinen vernünftigen ORBEA-Händler wo man das Bike mal anschauen könnte. Wäre also Katze-im-Sack-Kauf.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Würde gerne bereits übermorgen mit dem Kind mal eine Händler-Tour machen…

1000 Dank für eure Hilfe!

LG
Henning


----------



## Karup (13. Juni 2019)

Meine Favoriten sind:

Hersteller Fahrrad Euro Gewicht Schaltung Bremsen Gabel Kurbellänge
Orbea MX 24 Team 400€ / 10,5kg / 9x Altus 11-36 / V-Brake / Starr / 150mm
Orbea MX 24 Team DISC 500€ / 10,8kg / 10x Deore 11-36 / Scheibe / Starr / 150mm
Giant ARX 24 400€ / 9,4kg / 8x Altus 12-32 / V-Brake / Starr / 140 mm
Conway MS 240 Rigid 400€ / 9,4kg / 8x Altus 11-34 / V-Brake / Starr / 140mm
Conway MS 240 Suspension 400€ / 10,4kg / 8x Altus 11-34 / V-Brake /Suntour M3010 / 140mm
Trek Wahoo 400€ / 9,8kg / 8x Altus 11-34 / V-Brake / Starr / 150mm
Woom Woom 5 470€ / 8,4kg / 8x Sram X4 11-32 / V-Brake / Starr / 130mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

@Karup:
Danke, die Giant-Kinderräderäder hatte ich noch garnicht auf dem Zettel, sieht gut aus und ist schön leicht.
Das Woom gefällt dem Lütten vermutlich von der Optik her nicht
Conway und Trek schaue ich mir mal genauer an.

Noch eine allgemeine Frage:
Sind Scheibenbremsen bei Kinderrädern eigentlich sinnvoll/notwendig? Sind sie den Aufpreis (und die Gewichtszunahme) wert?


----------



## Roelof (13. Juni 2019)

Pro: 
Funktion - besseres Handling, bei längeren Abfahrten braucht es weniger Kraft in der Hand um die Bremse durchgehend zu ziehen, dadurch ist auch das Lenken einfacher. 
Optik 

Kontra: 
Gewicht (außer du bohrst das Budget auf )
Kosten
Wartung 
Kind muss mehr aufpassen (Stichwort: heiße Scheibe, "umfallen lassen" des Rades oder Fahrradständer)

Ich bin ein Fan von vernünftigen Scheibenbremsen an Kinderrädern. Von Experimenten mit mechanischen Discs würde ich aber abraten.


----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

@Roelof: Danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juni 2019)

Roelof schrieb:


> Pro:
> Funktion - besseres Handling, bei längeren Abfahrten braucht es weniger Kraft in der Hand um die Bremse durchgehend zu ziehen, dadurch ist auch das Lenken einfacher.
> Optik
> 
> ...


Kann man so unterschreiben bis auf das mit der Wartung, ist es eine Mineralölbremse braucht man quasi nix machen... Die meisten Kids schaffen es noch nicht Mal 1 Satz Beläge durchzubringen...


----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

Roelof schrieb:


> Kind muss mehr aufpassen (Stichwort: heiße Scheibe, "umfallen lassen" des Rades oder Fahrradständer)



Dann fällt eine Scheibenbremse für uns fast schon raus. Mit aufpassen hat es unser Lütter nicht so sehr.


----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorschlag für ein 24"er? Oder Erfahrungen mit den bereits genannten? Passt das ORBEA?


----------



## giant_r (13. Juni 2019)

das orbea passt, beim giant darauf achten, dass die leichten  nur duenne reifen haben und nicht allzu breit passt


----------



## Tidi (13. Juni 2019)

encguano schrieb:


> Dann fällt eine Scheibenbremse für uns fast schon raus. Mit aufpassen hat es unser Lütter nicht so sehr.


Du wirst dich wundern, wie vorsichtig Kids plötzlich ihr Bike ablegen können, wenn ein Defekt und nicht mehr fahren können droht .... man muss nur genügend (vernünftig) Angst schüren .... merke es grad bei meenem Knirps von 5 Jahren beim Umstig vom 16er auf das 20er .... :F


----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

@Tidi 

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die meisten Kinderfahrräder auf Kettenschaltung setzen? Wäre Nabenschaltung eigentlich nicht viel pflegeleichter und wartungsärmer und beschädigungsresistenter? Ok, schwerer und teurer... aber sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

Neben Orbea, Giant, Conway, Trek und Woom sind mir jetzt als potentielle Kandidaten jetzt auch noch folgende Räder über den Weg gelaufen.

Hybrid-Bikes von Frog (https://www.frogbikes.de/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/)
KaniaBikes (https://www.kaniabikes.com)
das 24L von Kubikes (https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24L/)
Islabikes Beinn(https://www.islabikes.de/product/fahrraeder/beinn/)
Auch schöne Räder... oder was meint ihr? Kann man die mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen?


----------



## Tidi (13. Juni 2019)

encguano schrieb:


> @Tidi
> 
> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die meisten Kinderfahrräder auf Kettenschaltung setzen? Wäre Nabenschaltung eigentlich nicht viel pflegeleichter und wartungsärmer und beschädigungsresistenter? Ok, schwerer und teurer... aber sonst?


Schwerer ist dat Ding ... bei nem Kinderrad is dat Argument No.1 ...


----------



## taroosan (13. Juni 2019)

encguano schrieb:


> Neben Orbea, Giant, Conway, Trek und Woom sind mir jetzt als potentielle Kandidaten jetzt auch noch folgende Räder über den Weg gelaufen.
> 
> Hybrid-Bikes von Frog (https://www.frogbikes.de/lightweight-kids-bikes/hybrid-bikes/)
> KaniaBikes (https://www.kaniabikes.com)
> ...




Für mich fehlt das Pyrobike in der  Aufstellung.
Das Pyro wäre definitiv meine erste Wahl. Geometrie super (ist natürlich auch individuell), Verarbeitung top.
Danach für mich Isla und Kubike.

Schau mal bei Kinderfahrradfinde.de

Ich schwöre eher auf v-brake. Man sieht die Funktionsweise, bremst brutal gut, ist leicht. Nachteil: Muss gerade bei Kinderrädern sorgfältig eingestellt/ nachgestellt werden, damit sie leichtgängig bleibt und nicht schleift. Insofern sehe ich da auch keinen Nachteil für Scheibenbremsen.

Bei einer 58er Schrittlänge würde ich defintiv ein 26er small probefahren. Gerade Pyro ist eher defensiv bei der Schrittlänge.


----------



## encguano (13. Juni 2019)

@taroosan Vielen Dank! Allerdings wäre ich mit einem 26er Small bereits bei 700,-EUR... ist mir etwas zu teuer... wobei das Rad an sich total nett ausschaut. Kann man sich das irgendwie schön rechnen?  Das 26er hält ja sicherlich länger, oder?


----------



## Schnegge (14. Juni 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kann man so unterschreiben bis auf das mit der Wartung, ist es eine Mineralölbremse braucht man quasi nix machen... Die meisten Kids schaffen es noch nicht Mal 1 Satz Beläge durchzubringen...


Kann ich bestätigen... unser orbea hat jetzt 3 Jahre Einsatz hinter sich... habe schon einiges getuned... aber an den Bremsen habe ich noch nie was machen müssen ausser die Grifffweite ab und zu anpassen. Beläge sind noch die ersten drinn, trotz regelmässiger Tiefenmeter. Das Rad wird für Touren genauso wie zum Spielen genutzt... also ohne besonders rücksichtsvoller Behandlung von Seiten der Fahrer....


----------



## Roelof (14. Juni 2019)

encguano schrieb:


> Dann fällt eine Scheibenbremse für uns fast schon raus. Mit aufpassen hat es unser Lütter nicht so sehr.


Die heiße Scheibe wäre eigentlich recht einfach erklärt: erste Ausfahrt so wählen, dass ein bergab Stück dabei ist, bewusst lamgsam fahren und dauernd auf einer Bremse hängen um die eigene Bremsscheibe gut aufzuheizen. 

Ich hab dann meinen Junior gefragt ob er weiß warum er niemals auf die Bremsscheibe greifen kann, er war verunsichert. Dann hab ich zur Trinkflasche gegriffen und die heiße Scheibe abgespritzt. Das Zischen hat ihn mehr erschreckt als meine mahnenden Worte über Temperatur.

Zum Thema Kosten: die aus meiner Sicht beiden besten Argumente sind: höherwertiges Bike mit geringerem Gewicht und höherer Werterhalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (14. Juni 2019)

encguano schrieb:


> @taroosan Vielen Dank! Allerdings wäre ich mit einem 26er Small bereits bei 700,-EUR... ist mir etwas zu teuer... wobei das Rad an sich total nett ausschaut. Kann man sich das irgendwie schön rechnen?  Das 26er hält ja sicherlich länger, oder?



Schön rechnen funktioniert hier super. Insbesondere bei den Aufbauthemen.  Macht aber Spaß.

26er sollte länger halten. Rollt besser. Vorallem im Gelände. Am besten ist natürlich eine Probefahrt mit direkten Vergleich.


----------

